# Just giving a little heads-up



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 25, 2010)

I just happen to sneak around Belfry's comic index to check out the new herd of stories tonight. The first thing I always search for is what's earned a *fav* rating to see why it got that popular. This comic I looked at came straight out of left field; it's called _Last of the Polar Bears_. The title may not seem all that special, but the visual and nature of the pages within are, in my opinion, very superb. It's at about 10 pages right now, but I'm really looking forward to them.

I love the layout the authors placed together, showing two pages simultaneously. And also, if you're a fan for Enya's music, I greatly recommend listening to "Wild Child" while reading the first pages.

http://www.lastpolarbears.com/comic-pages/chapter-1/the-last-of-the-polar-bears/

And that concludes my public service announcement.


----------

